# Having a D&C and hysteroscopy tomorrow!



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi everyone, I'm having a D&C and a hysteroscopy Tuesday morining. A hysteroscopy is when they look in the uterus and remove polyps, fibroids, etc. I'm 47 and am in menopause and the Dr. said the lining of my uterus is too thick and that I've got polyps and fibroids. I've had some bleeding this year so that's not a good thing when you're in menopause (or so my Dr. says). Please wish me luck and send me prayers. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi Tiss: I certainly do wish you the best; i am going to have a hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy in the doctor's office next week; if he can't get a good enough tissue specimen i will have to have a D&C in the hospital. I am in my late 50's with huge fibroids, in menopause; the uterine lining looks a little thick on ultrasound and he wants to check it out; i have a very large uterus but am trying to avoid hysterectomy unless absolutely necessary; please update us and let us know how you are doing after the procedure.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I've had a hysteroscopy - no big deal. At least there was no prep. of drinking gallons of water beforehand. I've also had a D and C, followed by a hysterectomy, because the D & C didn't solve the problem.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

You didn't have to have any prep? I had to take an enema last night and then a betadine douche. NPO after midnight (I am thirsty right now)!I'll let you all know how it goes. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Tiss,I hope all goes well with your surgery. Do keep us informed.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

I just signed in now. By now you should be home resting. And I mean resting. Let your family take care of you and I hope things have gone fine for you. Thinking of you.denise


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Tiss,I'm a little late in responding, but I hope all went well today.((((HUGS))))Jeanne


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I had the D&C yesterday-all went well. I had a uterine polyp removed that the Dr thinks may have contributed to some bleeding. He gave the info to my hubby so you can imagine how much info he DID NOT find out. So I'm calling the dr. to make my f/u appt for 2 weeks and get my questions answered then. The pathology report should be back by tomorrow but the Dr. said everything looked great.I've very tired from the anestheia but I have NO cramping and am not even bleeding anymore!So all's OK so far. Thanks for the support.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I am glad things went well!







A friend of mine had those procedures a couple of weeks ago to remove a huge precancerous growth. It's amazing what they can do these days without necessarily having to resort to full surgery.


----------

